# Clunking/Popping/Ticking Noise in Front Left of Suspension %#@$%



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
I have a 2014 Chevrolet Diesel Cruze. The suspension has been altered to a Bilstein B14 Suspension Kit and the plastic sway bar links have been 
replaced with metal links. These alterations were done about 5 months ago. 
Just recently I have been getting a clunking/popping/ticking sound coming from the front left of my suspension. 
The noise starts as I am decelerating and a little higher then idle or low rpm's. I did also notice that the noise disappears once I put it in neutral. 
Unsure if this is an indication of where to look, but that does appear to be a constant. I have done it about four-six times now and the noise vanishes after going to neutral. Also the noise appears to happen with each tire rotation. Which has led me to believe it was something with tire mounting/ tire / rotor / caliper / or the drive shaft. I have an 2003 S10 that had a cv joint go bad, but that sound clicked constantly with each rotation, wether it was in neutral or not. 

If anyone has any input or familiar experiences, please share because I am tripping out over here!

DG


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Does it disappear if you touch the brakes? If so, you probably something stuck in the brake pads.


----------



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

I will check this out today ChevyGuy. I figured if something was stuck up in my brake pads it would vanish sooner or later due to being constantly rubbed by the rotor since it probably would be losing material. But I will check this out today on my drive and tear into the car again later tonight. I will probably check top hat and all that goodness to be sure.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Try doing tight circles in a parking lot... Might make the noise or not. If it does and it changes it could likely be a CV.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not up on all the different wheel types on a Cruze. If there's any hubcap, rim ring, or any other decorative stuff, strip it off. You'd be surprised at the sounds those can make.


----------



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

Alright did the tight circles, did not happen under these circumstances. Also I took calipers off did not see any debris. 
So I noticed that when slowing down and in gear around m3 it starts to make the sound. Also confirmed as soon as it goes into neutral the noise disappears. So come Monday or Tuesday I will be taking it back to the dealer to have them check out the noise and my transmission.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

DTMMEGR said:


> Alright did the tight circles, did not happen under these circumstances. Also I took calipers off did not see any debris.
> So I noticed that when slowing down and in gear around m3 it starts to make the sound. Also confirmed as soon as it goes into neutral the noise disappears. So come Monday or Tuesday I will be taking it back to the dealer to have them check out the noise and my transmission.


 @DTMMEGR What was the outcome from you situation? 

My CTD started making a whucka-whucka-whucka sound on deceleration today.


----------



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

@Tomko, The dealership had the balls to tell me it was a natural sound and did nothing. I called the corporate number and tried to raise some **** to get some action, but nothing.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

DTMMEGR said:


> @*Tomko*, The dealership had the balls to tell me it was a natural sound and did nothing. I called the corporate number and tried to raise some **** to get some action, but nothing.


So has the sound gone away - stayed the same - or got worse?

FWIW my sound hasn’t come back.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tomko said:


> So has the sound gone away - stayed the same - or got worse?
> 
> FWIW my sound hasn’t come back.



whucka-whucka-whucka

Straight from the LA Times...

Trouble Funk — Live and Early Singles (2.13.61/District Line)


The most lavish treatments for obscurity go to these collections: Grand proffers three discs of the landmark Chicago organicore ensemble (including their 1992 Captain Beefheart–meets–calypso masterpiece Duende) with a 50-page booklet of memorabilia, archival photos and two sets of liner notes. The last disc from the four-CD All Times of Aussie punk assassins the Saints documents a live rave-up from April ’77 worthy of the Stooges at their druggy, dangerous best. (And this was their final show!) Two of punk’s current royalty — Henry Rollins and Ian MacKaye — admit to admiring a funk party band in the liner notes to Live and Early Singles. Now that crunk is all the rave, point being, they feel it’s time for a re-examination of D.C.’s early-’80s go-go music scene: a bumpin’ blend of *whucka-whucka funk*, gospel-tinged call-and-response and stinging ’60s-soul horns.


----------



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

@Tomko, The sound has stayed the same mostly since it showed up. Still only popping up under left hand turns while using the engine brake. I am assuming it is due to the extra strain from the motor since it doesn't show under low rpm's and or while in neutral.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

DTMMEGR said:


> @*Tomko*, The sound has stayed the same mostly since it showed up. Still only popping up under left hand turns while using the engine brake. I am assuming it is due to the extra strain from the motor since it doesn't show under low rpm's and or while in neutral.


I’ve read how the 2-3 shift solenoid can get stuck on this Aisin transmission and cause a knocking sound on coastdown from third to second gear. This is what mine was doing. 

The fix for some people has been to change the ATF. But if it goes on too long the fix is to replace the transmission as the solenoid is not sold as a service part. 

There is no way I could find to conduct a total and complete fluid change in one shot. The best you can seem to do is a series of repeated drains and fills. IIRC it takes six of these drain and fills to achieve close to 90% fresh fluid. 

I wish I could do that myself - but I cannot. And there’s no way I can explain to my wife why she’d have to pay for six repeated duplicate services. 

But whenever it comes time I will use the AMSOIL Signature Series ATF.


----------

